# Ice and Snow Control Seminar



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Is anyone attending the Snow and Ice Control Seminar in Newark NJ this week??


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

No... but I attended the one in Cleveland. It was very informative and helpful. Dale Keep is a great presenter.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll be there. From what Chuck tells me you don't want to miss this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

If you saw Dale in St. Louis, you'd know what I mean. I will be there with soilmover. I think John Parker will be there too. From the Cleveland show, I heard there will be a Monroe truck that has all the bells and whistles which is also a must see.
See you there.

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Well, after attending the seminar, I can say it was everything I expected and then some! It was good to see so many from PlowSite there too. Gordyo, TurfPlus, Aspen, soilmover, John Parker, and Tammy from SIMA. Dale did an outstanding job!

~Chuck


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to agree with Chuck. Dale did an excellent job. This was definitely not one to miss and was well worth the trip.

John


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I thought it was a very good presentaion and helped explain the benefits of liquids and how they can really make a difference in your winter arsenal of snow fighting equipment.Good job and it was nice to see all you guys there and meet some new faces
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree. It was well worth my time. (Even the ride on the Acela train was fun). Great job Tammy and Dale. It was great to meet you guys from Plowsite too.


----------

